
Show HN: Hrnw.io – An anonymous, location-based chat room - jcahill84
https://hrnw.io
======
jcahill84
Maker here...

I built hrnw to connect people who are in the same location at the same time.
Think of it as an anonymous chatroom with everyone else who is also on the app
at the same time, within a few hundred feet or so of you. I think it would be
fun for bars, concerts, conferences, or really any other social gatherings.

Please let me know what you think, if you'd like to know about the stack, and
if you see any big issues.

~~~
detaro
Any ideas on how to solve the problems that befell previous attempts at things
like this?

~~~
jcahill84
I like the idea of social regulation (voting, reporting, block lists, etc.) to
govern the content. Also a healthy use of computer vision and ML to weed out
offensive images will probably be necessary.

I think the previous incarnations of this were a bit too creepy and focussed
way too much on the location-based aspects of it rather than the experience of
augmenting "what's going on around you right now". They were also way too
early... Users weren't ready to allow an application to use their location a
few years ago.

